# Recommend Bodyshop in Notts / Leics



## BeautyTTS (Jun 21, 2014)

I have a one off special factory colour on my wife's TTS see pic and want to have some minor stone chip damage but also have contact to decent body shop in case of more malicious damage the car might track ( hope not?) 
Can anyone recommend a company in my areas ?
Thanks


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Try Reflex Auto Design in Northampton.


----------



## BeautyTTS (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks ! Any in my areas ????


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

What town are you in?


----------



## BeautyTTS (Jun 21, 2014)

Really looking in Leicestershire and across in Nottinghamshire ! Thanks for replies


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

Reflex auto design is the only place id use , especially on a special colour like that , they are only in northampton


----------

